# Dm 5.5



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

If anyone has a used DM 5.5.....

I know there is no sales thread and I am not saying anything, but maybe they should PM me....


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If you use alot of ultraflex just spend the loot and get a new one, it'll pay for itself in no time.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I do not have the 5.5 but I can see the value in it....


----------

